# Frontier 1998 2.4 spark plug socket size



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

OK, dumb question, but it was getting dark. Somebody must know FOR SURE if the Frontier 1998 2.4 4-cylinder engine requires a special spark plug socket size. I do know my standard 13/16 spark plug socket is too large to even fit into the valve cover holes, and I wasn't getting my 5/8 inch spark plug socket to catch anything. Is there something in-between, or is my 5/8 wrench insert just hitting on the plug, preventing it from seating? No guess please, I'm sure someone knows for sure.


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

Cusser said:


> OK, dumb question, but it was getting dark. Somebody must know FOR SURE if the Frontier 1998 2.4 4-cylinder engine requires a special spark plug socket size. I do know my standard 13/16 spark plug socket is too large to even fit into the valve cover holes, and I wasn't getting my 5/8 inch spark plug socket to catch anything. Is there something in-between, or is my 5/8 wrench insert just hitting on the plug, preventing it from seating? No guess please, I'm sure someone knows for sure.


If I remember correctly I had to remove the rubber insert from my 5/8 inch spark plug socket. Even then it seemed like the socket was a little short.


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

OK, it is a 5/8 inch size spark plug socket, I first tested with a 5/8 inch deep socket. So I had to force the 5/8 inch spark plug socket (on a 6 inch extension) onto the end of the spark plug to remove it, I guess the hole in the rubber insert was too small. When re-installing, however, the socket remained stuck to the plug, so I had to unscrew the spark plug again to get the socket out. I used the traditional piece of rubber hose to get the plug threads started, then I could do final tightening with the plain old 5/8 inch deep socket. I guess I'll try to drill the hole in the spark plug socket a little larger, too bad I don't have a magnetic socket like I do for my 13/16 inch plugs. AZ Rocket - I'm in Phoenix.


----------

